# Schach auf der Konsole



## Crushpest (27. Jan 2011)

Dies war mein aller erstes groeßeres Projekt. Ich habe es mit einem Freund angefangen, der ab Version 0.4 ausgestiegen ist. Ich habe trotzdem weiter Kommentare fuer ihn geschrieben, da ich gehofft hatte, er wuerde wieder einsteigen.
Ich kannte damals noch keine Vererbung etc. Also der ganze Code ist mit Grundlagen umgesetzt worden!

Quellcode:
CSchach.java


----------



## Marco13 (27. Jan 2011)

EnPassant fehlt bestimmt auch. Hab's aber jetzt nicht getestet.


----------



## xehpuk (28. Jan 2011)

Auch mal ein wenig Input von mir:


Bei [JAVA=91]int wahl = eingabe.nextInt();[/code] wird eine 
	
	
	
	





```
InputMismatchException
```
 geworfen, wenn man keinen 
	
	
	
	





```
int
```
 eingibt. Dadurch stürzt das Spiel dann ab.

Die Startaufstellung ist falsch. Die schwarze Dame sollte anfangs auf d8 stehen.

Die Damen können momentan diagonal (wie Läufer) ziehen, aber nicht vertikal und horizontal (wie Türme). Für die Könige gilt dasselbe.

Wenn das Brett gedreht wird, wird die Beschriftung der Linien und Reihen nicht mitgeändert. Sollte sie aber.

Schach gibts bei dir nicht und das Schachmatt ist falsch. Ein König wird nie geschlagen.

Die Springer können nicht ziehen, was daran liegt:
[JAVA=757]int zahl = 1;



while(zahl > 2){[/code]
Türme und Bauern können die eigenen Figuren (um ein Feld) überspringen.
Und ja, en passant fehlt.


----------

